# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ISDN modem from USA μη συμβατο?

## costasmark

Εχω ενα προβλημα που ισως μπορεσετε να μου το λυσετε. Μολις απεκτισα 
ενα ISDN Modem Impact IQ απο Αμερικη. Παρολες τις προσπαθιες μου να 
λειτουργησει αυτο δεν καταφερνει ποτε να συγχρωνιστει με την γραμμη οπως 
λεει και το βιβλιαρακη του. Βλεπετε μολις το συνδεσεις με μια ISDN γραμμη 
το λαμπακι του καναλιου D αρχιζει να αναβοσβηνει που σηαινει (συμφωνα 
παντα με το βιβλιαρακη) οτι διαπραγματευεται με την γραμμη. Αυτο καποια 
στιγμη κανονικα θα επρεπε να σβηνει οποτε και θα επρεπε να εχει 
ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια και αυτο να δουλευει. Το λαμπακι ομως ποτε  δεν 
σβηνει και συνεχιζει να αναβοσβηνει. Το βιβλιαρακη λεει να προμηθευτω τον 
αριθμο SPID κατι που ζηταει και ο wizard του modem. Τι ειναι αυτος ο 
SPID;  Μηπως το modem δεν ειναι συμβατο με τα ελληνικα δεδομενα και 
γραμμες; Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## enwsitis21

> Εχω ενα προβλημα που ισως μπορεσετε να μου το λυσετε. Μολις απεκτισα 
> ενα ISDN Modem Impact IQ απο Αμερικη. Παρολες τις προσπαθιες μου να 
> λειτουργησει αυτο δεν καταφερνει ποτε να συγχρωνιστει με την γραμμη οπως 
> λεει και το βιβλιαρακη του. Βλεπετε μολις το συνδεσεις με μια ISDN γραμμη 
> το λαμπακι του καναλιου D αρχιζει να αναβοσβηνει που σηαινει (συμφωνα 
> παντα με το βιβλιαρακη) οτι διαπραγματευεται με την γραμμη. Αυτο καποια 
> στιγμη κανονικα θα επρεπε να σβηνει οποτε και θα επρεπε να εχει 
> ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια και αυτο να δουλευει. Το λαμπακι ομως ποτε  δεν 
> σβηνει και συνεχιζει να αναβοσβηνει. Το βιβλιαρακη λεει να προμηθευτω τον 
> ...


Καλησπέρα,

Υποθέτω πώς το συγκεκριμένο modem το συνδέεις πάνω σε isdn γραμμή, σωστά;Ο ΟΤΕ για isdn γραμμές προμηθεύεται isdn τερματικά από μία εταιρία που ονομάζεται Intracom.Εφ'όσον έχεις isdn modem πρέπει με καλώδιο τύπου RJ-45 να το συνδέσεις πάνω στο isdn τερματικό της Intracom σε μία από τις υποδοχές SO. Αν παρ'όλα αυτά εξακολουθεί να κάνει τα "δικά" του, κάλεσε στην Intracom στο τηλέφωνο 2106671556 και ρώτησέ τους αν είναι συμβατό το modem σου ή όχι με το δικό τους.

Ελπίζω αυτά να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## costasmark

Προσπαθησα να το κανω αλλα δεν εδεινχε να ανταποκρινεται. Οθτε καν δεν αναβοσβηνε το λαμπακι δηλαδη ουτε καν δεν διαπραγματευοταν. Το συγκεκριμενο modem παντος εχει και εσωτερικο τερματικο ΝΤ1 σαν το τερματικο της intracom δηλαδη. Καμια αλλη προταση?

----------


## costasmark

Μπας και ξερει κανεις τι ειναι to SPID και που μπορω να το βρω παρεπιπτοντος;

----------


## MetalHeart

http://www.nationalisdncouncil.com/spid.htm

για ρίξε μια ματιά

----------


## costasmark

Ωραια και πως θα βρω ποιος ειναι ο δικος μου αριθμος SPID? Θα παρω τηλεφωνο τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## MetalHeart

Κάνε μια προσπάθεια... και που ξέρεις!
Πάντως και ένα τηλ στο Κοκκαλιστάν δεν βλάπτει.

----------


## Diomedes

*costasmark*, 
λογικά ναι,
http://www.pcwebopedia.com/TERM/S/SPID.html

"Acronym for Service Profile Identifier, a number that identifies a specific ISDN line. When you obtain ISDN service, your telephone company assigns a SPID to your line. Part of the initialization procedure is to configure your ISDN terminal adapter to use this SPID"

----------


## panos72

αν δεν κάνω λάθος το SPID παίζει μόνο για το Αμερικάνικο ISDN. το ευρωπαικό είναι λίγο διαφορετική υλοποίηση. Παρε τηλ στο helpdesk του netmod και ρώτα τους για συμβατότητα. http://netmod.intracom.gr/

----------


## cpapas

Στην Αμερική το ISDN παίζει με άλλο πρωτόκολο. Πιθανότατα το δικό σου να μην υποστηρίζει το Ευρωπαϊκό. Δες στις ρυθμίσεις της γραμμής που έχει, αν μπορείς να επιλέξεις Euro-ISDN ή DSS-1 (που είναι η επίσημη ονομασία του). Αν δεν έχει αυτό το πρωτόκολο, νομίζω έχασες...

----------

